# difference between можно and возможно



## Memphis9489

I'm not sure, but I _think _that можно means that something is "permissible" whereas возможно means that something is "possible".

For instance:

Мне можно это делать = "I am *permitted *to do this." (i.e. I am _allowed _to do this)

мне возможно это делать = "I am *able *to do this." (i.e. I have the _capability _to do this. I'm smart enough, strong enough, etc...)

Is this a correct distinction?


----------



## Maroseika

Sometimes it is like that, although your second example is wrong, usually we say smth like Я могу (в состоянии) это делать, or even Для меня это [вполне] возможно, but not мне (ему, нам) возможно. 
But sometimes можно also means "possible": 
До города можно добраться за 3 часа.

However at least возможно usually means "possible".


----------



## morbo

"Можно" can be used both ways:
"Пупкин уверен, что проект можно осуществить." - "Pupkin is sure that it is possible to realize the project."
"Пупкин уверен, что ему можно грызть пень." - "Pupkin is sure that he is allowed to gnaw on the stump."

"Возможно" can be used only in the sense "is possible for smb."; it is not used in modern Russian in constructions with the dative (but "Мне возможно поехать в Гагры." would've been perfectly OK a century ago).

Usually the envorinment would be "Для нас это возможно" (It is possible for us), "Насколько это возможно" (To the extent that it is possible).


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Sometimes it is like that, although your second example is wrong


In what sense? I think I can say and sometimes do say things like in the second example, although I know it's on the borders of what is 'permitted' in the language. Another example of the same construction: «что-то мне сомнительно» (colloqial).


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> I think I can say and sometimes do say things like in the second example



Can you make an example?


----------



## e2-e4 X

"Да, и теперь я считаю, мне возможно это сделать" _(думал, что это сделать невозможно, а оказалось, что есть какая-то возможность)_.
"So, and now I'd think I'll probably be able to do it" _(I thought it's not possible at all, but now I know my judgement wasn't quite true)_


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> "Да, и теперь я считаю, мне возможно это сделать" _(думал, что это сделать невозможно, а оказалось, что есть какая-то возможность)_.
> "So, and now I'd think I'll probably be able to do it" _(I thought it's not possible at all, but now I know my judgement wasn't quite true)_



"Мне возможно это сделать"??? Режет слух ужасно. Это из серии "Я русский язык не хорошо знаю". Извините за резкость. 

Можно - asking for or giving permission: Можно выйти? / Можно перекурить.  А также possibility: Вопрос можно решить очень быстро.   

Возможно - possibility: Можем ли мы увеличить сумму контракта? - Да, это возможно. 
                 supposition (mixed with doubt): Возможно, никто не пострадал. (=может быть)


----------



## Garbuz

Maroseika said:


> , or even Для меня это [вполне] возможно.
> .



Боюсь, чувство языка здесь вам изменило. "Для меня нет ничего невозможного" - да, но "Для меня это возможно" - вряд ли.


----------



## e2-e4 X

garbuz said:


> "Мне возможно это сделать"??? Режет слух ужасно. Это из серии "Я русский язык не хорошо знаю". Извините за резкость.


Так — да. Но в потоке речи — едва ли. Собственно, я соглашусь с тем, что здесь скорее речь идёт о некой индивидуальной языковой надстройке. Я довольно часто использую механизм с "мне"/"ему", что выразить отношение безличного действия к кому-либо. Не просто возможность, а возможность, имеющая отношение ко мне. Другого эквивалентного способа выразить это значение просто нет, данный способ — самый короткий из возможных. (Можно ещё использовать конструкцию с «для меня», но она длиннее и больше нагружена дополнительным значением).

ЗЫ: за резкость не извиняю. Но "бить" не буду.


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> Так — да. Но в потоке речи — едва ли. Собственно, я соглашусь с тем, что здесь скорее речь идёт о некой индивидуальной языковой надстройке. Я довольно часто использую механизм с "мне"/"ему", что выразить отношение безличного действия к кому-либо. Не просто возможность, а возможность, имеющая отношение ко мне. Другого эквивалентного способа выразить это значение просто нет, данный способ — самый короткий из возможных. (Можно ещё использовать конструкцию с «для меня», но она длиннее и больше нагружена дополнительным значением).
> 
> ЗЫ: за резкость не извиняю. Но "бить" не буду.



Я не против дативных конструкций, но с другими наречиями: Мне позволено, по силам, велено, позволительно, и т.п. , но не "мне возможно".


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> "Да, и теперь я считаю, мне возможно это сделать"



I'm afraid this is not standard Russian. Возможно as a predicate doesn't construe with Dative.


----------



## e2-e4 X

I'd agree with you. It's based on it, however; that's why I told of it.


----------



## Maroseika

Garbuz said:


> Боюсь, чувство языка здесь вам изменило. "Для меня нет ничего невозможного" - да, но "Для меня это возможно" - вряд ли.



Если и изменило, не одному мне:

Мне давно хочется написать приключенческий роман в новом стиле, соединив приключения, психологизм и некоторые размышления философского характера, ― насколько, конечно, для меня возможно. [Вс. В. Иванов. Дневники (1940-1948)] 

А тот, кто его чувствует, пусть ищет избавления в употреблении всех своих сил на то, чтобы внести улучшение в свою сферу и в свой круг, поскольку это для него возможно. [Л. С. Аксельрод (Ортодокс). Иоган Готлиб Фихте (1914)]

Во всяком случае, ждать его пришлось бы гораздо дольше, чем это для нас возможно. [А. А. Богданов. Красная звезда (1908)] 

Настоятельно прошу вас, леди и джентльмены, не говорить, не кашлять и не плевать в течение пяти минут, если только это для вас возможно, в чем я, впрочем, сомневаюсь. [К. М. Станюкович. Похождения одного матроса (1900)]


----------



## Garbuz

Maroseika said:


> Если и изменило, не одному мне:
> 
> Мне давно хочется написать приключенческий роман в новом стиле, соединив приключения, психологизм и некоторые размышления философского характера, ― насколько, конечно, для меня возможно. [Вс. В. Иванов. Дневники (1940-1948)]
> 
> А тот, кто его чувствует, пусть ищет избавления в употреблении всех своих сил на то, чтобы внести улучшение в свою сферу и в свой круг, поскольку это для него возможно. [Л. С. Аксельрод (Ортодокс). Иоган Готлиб Фихте (1914)]
> 
> Во всяком случае, ждать его пришлось бы гораздо дольше, чем это для нас возможно. [А. А. Богданов. Красная звезда (1908)]
> 
> Настоятельно прошу вас, леди и джентльмены, не говорить, не кашлять и не плевать в течение пяти минут, если только это для вас возможно, в чем я, впрочем, сомневаюсь. [К. М. Станюкович. Похождения одного матроса (1900)]



Сражен наповал! Признаю, был неправ.


----------



## morbo

I'd like to reiterate that "Мне возможно" is NOT "wrong" but rather dated, archaic, obsolete, whatever.

http://www.google.com/search?q="мне...858,d.bGE&fp=edaae072834d4da0&biw=950&bih=567


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Мне давно хочется написать приключенческий роман в новом стиле, соединив приключения, психологизм и некоторые размышления философского характера, ― насколько, конечно, для меня возможно. [Вс. В. Иванов. Дневники (1940-1948)]
> 
> А тот, кто его чувствует, пусть ищет избавления в употреблении всех своих сил на то, чтобы внести улучшение в свою сферу и в свой круг, поскольку это для него возможно. [Л. С. Аксельрод (Ортодокс). Иоган Готлиб Фихте (1914)]
> 
> Во всяком случае, ждать его пришлось бы гораздо дольше, чем это для нас возможно. [А. А. Богданов. Красная звезда (1908)]
> 
> Настоятельно прошу вас, леди и джентльмены, не говорить, не кашлять и не плевать в течение пяти минут, если только это для вас возможно, в чем я, впрочем, сомневаюсь. [К. М. Станюкович. Похождения одного матроса (1900)]



Что-то примеры пылью времён попахивают... Посвежее ничего не было Вами обнаружено? Вчера вот у Пушкина откопал: "Он будет к нам" (он приедет к нам). Резануло слух ужасно, но, честно говоря, мне уже непонятно, на что надо ориентироваться...


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Что-то примеры пылью времён попахивают... Посвежее ничего не было Вами обнаружено?


Посвежее в нашем меню только 109 миллионов примеров из Гугла, из которых останется немало даже за вычетом наречия "возможно".


----------



## morbo

It usually makes me wonder why so many people tend to misinterpret the results count google *really* returns for a full-text search.

https://www.google.ru/#q="для+меня+..._pw.r_qf.&fp=a7ddfb6e41481dad&biw=950&bih=567


----------



## Maroseika

morbo said:


> It usually makes me wonder why so many people tend to misinterpret the results count google *really* returns for a full-text search.
> 
> https://www.google.ru/#q="для+меня+..._pw.r_qf.&fp=a7ddfb6e41481dad&biw=950&bih=567



Мне тоже цифра показалась великоватой, но копаться не стал, поскольку и так видно, что примеров много. А почему Гугл сначала гордо заявляет, что их миллионы, а потом оказывается, что только сотни, мне непонятно, но, честно говоря, и не очень интересно.


----------

